# lil clip of the Rockfords.



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is a lil clip of the Rockford Fosgate 8's.. The amp is turned down less than half right now, I havent even messed with it or the EQ...


[ame=http://s213.photobucket.com/albums/cc57/ab_towboat/08%20800%20Can-Am%20Outty/?action=view&current=101_0087.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

:rockn: oh yeah :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

nice

P3090040.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------

